# Help with Green Spot Algae?



## D.Bezinski (22 Feb 2022)

Hello, 

*1. Size of tank in litres -* 200l
*2. Age of the set - up -* 1 year
*3. Filtration -* Oase BioMaster 600. Using the original Oase filter media + 1L Seachem Matrix + 250ml Seachem Purigen
*4. Lighting and duration* - SOLIKU 90cm 48W Full spectrum LED light - running at 80% intensity. 6500K. Sunrise 13:00-13:30, 100% 13:30-20:30, Sunset 20:30-21:00
*5. Substrate - *Fluval Stratum
* 6. Co2 dosing or Non-dosing - *Dosing pressurized CO2 - 4 bubbles per sec.
* 7. Fertilizers used + Ratios - *Currently dosing TNC Lite 3ml daily + 6ml Easy Life EasyCarbo.
*8. Water change regime and type - *Water change 40% weekly using tap water. Tried 40% twice per week. 
Tank water before water change:
Ph - 7.6 - 7.8
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 40
Phosphate - 0.5-1
Kh - 10
Gh - 16

Tap Water:
Ph - 7.6 - 7.8
Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0
Nitrate - 30-40
Phosphate - 0.25 - 0.5
Kh - 10
Gh - 16
*9. Inhabitants - *16 Neon/Cardinal Tetras, 12 Rummy Nose tetras, 6 Otocinclus,  4 Corrys, 10 amano shrimps, 2 dwarf honey gourami, 2 blue gourami 

I've tried so many different fertilizers and lights settings. Tried adding overdosing... tried skipping days... tried with lowering the light intensity to 60%. I've read many people decreasing the light intensity and start adding phosphates. Tried adding 10ml Easy Life Fosfo daily for about 2 weeks and I think the problem got worse so i stopped and now i don't know what to do... I know the issue is probably in the way i am dosing fertilizers so any help will be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Unexpected (22 Feb 2022)

From my experience, raising PO4 solves this problem. Once my accumulation total reaches about 6 to 10ppm PO4, I stop seeing it forming in new areas.
Also, based on the picture of the drop checker, CO2 looks low. But basing that off the color I see. I prefer calculating CO2 by pH drop, but I use a drop checker as a backup. Once I reach my 1 to 1.5 pH drop my checker is yellow with a hint of green.


----------



## hypnogogia (22 Feb 2022)

Unexpected said:


> raising PO4 solves this problem


That’s the one.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Feb 2022)

Hi all,


D.Bezinski said:


> *Co2 dosing or Non-dosing - *Dosing pressurized CO2 - 4 bubbles per sec.
> * 7. Fertilizers used + Ratios - *Currently dosing TNC Lite 3ml daily + 6ml Easy Life EasyCarbo.


I think your algae problems are partially just because your plants aren't growing anything like as well as they could be. 

Have a look at <"Frogbit  taken a turn"> it shows iron (Fe) deficiency  in a non-CO2 limited plant. <"Iron"> and <"magnesium (Mg) are common deficiencies"> in harder water in the UK.

You need to try a complete fertiliser, there is no point in adding CO2 (or liquid carbon) if your plants are lacking in one or more of <"the essential nutrients for plant growth">. Nutrient deficiencies are really difficult to diagnose, so adding a <"complete fertiliser"> covers all possible deficiencies.

cheers Darrel


----------



## hypnogogia (22 Feb 2022)

D.Bezinski said:


> *7. Fertilizers used + Ratios - *Currently dosing TNC Lite 3ml daily + 6ml Easy Life EasyCarbo


I missed this.  @dw1305 is quite right, you need to add more fertiliser.  You could try TNC complete, as that include Macro and Micro.  TNC light only contain micros.


----------



## D.Bezinski (22 Feb 2022)

Hi, 
Wait... I thought TNC Lite is all in one but just missing nitrogen and phosphorous? The idea was.. because i have high nitrates in the tap water i will dose tnc lite and i will use it with EasyLife Fosfo.. 



Unexpected said:


> Once my accumulation total reaches about 6 to 10ppm PO4, I stop seeing it forming in new areas.


My phosphate is about 1ppm. In order to raise the phosphate with 1ppm i will need 40ml of Easy Life Fosfo. To raise is to 6 i will need 200ml? 

So i have Tropica Specialised and Tropica Premium. How much Tropica Specialised would you dose based on the tank size and the pictures?
​


----------



## hypnogogia (22 Feb 2022)

Given the adequate nitrates in your tap, I’d mix my own all in one using dry salts. That way you can get the right ratios of NPK, as well as micros.


----------



## John q (22 Feb 2022)

D.Bezinski said:


> How much Tropica Specialised would you dose based on the tank size and the pictures?


I'd just add about 30ml of specialized per week (3x 10ml) and target another 1ppm of P04 via the Fosfo.
Long term your best option would be to make your own ferts.


D.Bezinski said:


> *4. Lighting and duration* - SOLIKU 90cm 48W Full spectrum LED light - running at 80% intensity


I'd also reduce the light a bit whilst you sort out the algae issues  at 60% there will be plenty of light to grow the plants and it will reduce the demand for co2 which won't be a bad thing atm.


----------



## Andy Pierce (22 Feb 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> Given the adequate nitrates in your tap, I’d mix my own all in one using dry salts. That way you can get the right ratios of NPK, as well as micros.


Totally agree.  If you switch to dry salts and go with for example EI dosing (see Aquarium Plant Food UK - Home Page) that will sort all your nutrient deficiencies out and then if you still have issues at least you've ruled out fertilisation as a problem (and you will save a ton of £££ on ferts).  Once you try dry salts I expect you'll never go back.  My further advice is to totally ignore what you think you may or may not have coming from the tap water - assume that's all zero and fertilise accordingly.  If you wind up having more nitrates than you need that's just fine.


----------



## Unexpected (22 Feb 2022)

D.Bezinski said:


> Hi,
> Wait... I thought TNC Lite is all in one but just missing nitrogen and phosphorous? The idea was.. because i have high nitrates in the tap water i will dose tnc lite and i will use it with EasyLife Fosfo..
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with those fertilizers. I use dry salts and can just add more KH2PO4. Somewhere, I'd imagine they break down those products to ppm per dose. I would do a quick search and see which one you would increase.


----------



## GHNelson (22 Feb 2022)

Hi 
I think you have various Algae issues going on, not just GSA.
Get some fast growing stems and use them as the below tutorial.








						Using stem plants as a filtering aid at Start Up!
					

The subject of using fast-growing stem plants as part of a filtering aid has cropped up a few times recently. This idea has been around for a long time so not new,....it has benefits especially for a new set - up. I try and cover at least 50% of the water surface minimum.  1. Improves water...



					www.ukaps.org
				



hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (22 Feb 2022)

Have a look at <"Frogbit  taken a turn"> it shows iron (Fe) deficiency  in a non-CO2 limited plant. <"Iron"> and <"magnesium (Mg) are common deficiencies"> in harder water in the UK.

The above post from Darrel is spot on!
Depending where you live your Tap-water could be low in Magnesium...which is essential for healthy plant growth!


----------



## D.Bezinski (23 Feb 2022)

Thanks for your help.

I will start dosing tropica fertilizer like John q suggested and i will get some more stems.

About mixing my own fertilizers i will do some research


----------



## dw1305 (23 Feb 2022)

Hi all,


D.Bezinski said:


> and i will get some more stems.


A <"floating plant"> is the other option, I like <"Amazon Frogbit"> (_Limnobium laevigatum_), but any one will do.  You can also use <"_Ceratopteris thalictroides_ and/or _Ceratophyllum demersum_"> as floating stems


D.Bezinski said:


> So i have Tropica Specialised and Tropica Premium. How much Tropica Specialised would you dose based on the tank size and the pictures?


You can use the <"IFC  Fertiliser calculator">, but


John q said:


> I'd just add about 30ml of specialized per week (3x 10ml)


<"should be about right">.

If you don't want to use dry salts to make your own mix you could use a horticultural fertiliser like <"Solufeed 2 : 1 : 4"> (formulation below).  You would need to bear in mind that some of the nitrogen content is as urea (CO(NH2)2)







D.Bezinski said:


> My phosphate is about 1ppm.


You can measure low range phosphate (PO4---) <"content relatively easily">, but I wouldn't worry too much about the level, I'm not sure it is going to matter what that level is as long as your plants <"aren't limited by  PO4--- availability">.


D.Bezinski said:


> Tap Water:
> Ph - 7.6 - 7.8
> Ammonia - 0
> Nitrite - 0
> ...


Are these from your water company? They have an analytical lab. and will be able to give you accurate figures although it <"may not include some elements"> like phosphorus (P) and magnesium (Mg).

cheers Darrel


----------



## D.Bezinski (23 Feb 2022)

Hi Darrel,


dw1305 said:


> If you don't want to use dry salts to make your own mix


It's not that i don't want but because i am new to the hobby i will need to learn how to do this first. Sooo more questions about that a bit later.   

The tap water parameters are not from my supplier but from my tests using API kit.
Thanks Dimitar


----------



## hypnogogia (23 Feb 2022)

D.Bezinski said:


> The tap water parameters are not from my supplier but from my tests using API kit.


I wouldn’t trust the Nitrate reading. I think you’d be better off looking at your local tap water report which will be published by your water supplier.


----------



## sparkyweasel (23 Feb 2022)

D.Bezinski said:


> Hi Darrel,
> It's not that i don't want but because i am new to the hobby i will need to learn how to do this first. Sooo more questions about that a bit later.


Have a look at this;
EI
for instructions and a video.


----------



## D.Bezinski (24 Feb 2022)

sparkyweasel said:


> Have a look at this;
> EI
> for instructions and a video.


I just watched the George Farmer's video about this started kit. Looks like that's all i need? What should i do about my water hardness? Do i still need to add all the salts?



hypnogogia said:


> I think you’d be better off looking at your local tap water report which will be published by your water supplier.


I think i can find the water report online, if not i will give them a call. 

Thanks all


----------



## sparkyweasel (24 Feb 2022)

D.Bezinski said:


> What should i do about my water hardness?


I wouldn't worry about it. Only a few plants are fussy about it.


----------

